# (New) Meta SX 2022



## Dominik19xx (23. November 2021)

Klar ist es noch ein bisschen hin bis wir die ersten Komplettbikes zu sehen bekommen werden, aber die ersten Rahmen sollen noch im Dezember dieses Jahr verfügbar sein.  Deshalb dachte ich eröffne ich einfach mal einen Thread für Fragen und Antworten aller Art rund um das (new) Meta SX. Gleichzeitig dient das natürlich auch als Warteraum für alle die auf ihr neues Gefährt warten.

Und damits nicht ganz so langweilig ist:







			META SX - Warenkorb
		











						Commencal Meta SX: Neues Mullet-Enduro aus Andorra! - MTB-News.de
					

Mit dem Commencal Meta SX bringt der Versender das beliebte Enduro-Modell als Mullet-Version mit 29"/27,5"-Laufrädern heraus.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Dominik19xx (3. Dezember 2021)

Auch wenn hier bisher wenig los ist. 

Scheinbar sind die ersten Rahmen ab jetzt auf Lager.  Da war der Kahn mit den Rahmen aus China doch etwas schneller als eigentlich gedacht oder Commencal hat vorsorglich einen späteren Liefertermin angegeben. 


Mit etwas Glück sollten die ersten Rahmen also nächste Woche bei ihren neuen Besitzern ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zieguslaus (7. März 2022)

Nachdem scheinbar noch keiner ein SX hat...

Der City DH in Valparaiso wurde auf einem Meta SX mit Lyrik gewonnen


----------



## tnk (9. März 2022)

Da hier alle etwas schüchtern sind und/oder bisher einfach keiner sein SX hat, mach ich einfach mal den Anfang
Hier mein Custom Build:

Rahmen: Meta SX High Polished Größe M
Gabel: RockShox Lyrik RC2 Ultimate
Dämpfer: RockShox SuperDeluxe Ultimate Coil
Laufräder: Custom Build Hope Pro 4 Naben mit Dt Swiss Ex511 Felgen
Reifen Sommer: Maxxis Assegai MaxxTerra Exo+ 2,5WT / Maxxis Aggressor Dual DD 2,5WT + Pepis Tire Noodle
Reifen Winter: Maxxis Shorty MaxxGrip DD 2,4WT / Maxxis DHRII MaxxTerra DD 2,4WT + Pepis Tire Noodle
Bremsen: Magura MT7 mit Trickstuff Dächle Bremsscheiben
Schaltung/Antrieb: Shimano XT 12-Fach mit SRAM GX Kurbel
Cockpit: Truvativ Descendent (780mm Lenker+40mm Vorbau); Ergon GD1 Griffe
Variostütze: OneUp Components V2 180mm
Sattel: Ergon SM Enduro Men
OneUp Multitool mit Threadless Carrier


----------



## zieguslaus (9. März 2022)

Sehr schick Hast du es schon gewogen?


----------



## Dominik19xx (9. März 2022)

So schöne Bilder habe ich nicht zu bieten.  Aber auch ein SX in der Version "Panzer" mit leichten 17,7 kg


----------



## tnk (9. März 2022)

zieguslaus schrieb:


> Sehr schick Hast du es schon gewogen?


Danke Nein noch nicht, vielleicht komm ich morgen noch dazu, aber schätze auch, dass es ein kleines Pummelchen mit gut über 17Kg ist. Für das Gewicht geht es trotz allem noch akzeptabel bergauf wie ich finde.


----------



## zieguslaus (9. März 2022)

Mein 2019er Meta wiegt auch 17+ und lässt sich trotzdem akzeptabel treten.


----------



## tnk (9. März 2022)

Die Metas sind alle leicht übergewichtig hab ich das Gefühl, was man so überall hört


----------



## m1chael_s (7. April 2022)

Frisch abgeholt  Der Spaß kann beginnen, nur die Schwalbe Reifen wollten noch nicht abdichten und machen Probleme mit der dicken Spank Felge.


----------



## zieguslaus (7. April 2022)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Reifen wollten noch nicht abdichten


sieht man

Sehr, sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raps (24. April 2022)

Nabend zusammen,

wie fahren sich die Pummelchen denn so. 
Bin noch in der Entscheidung ob ich mir ein Mullet gönne, oder bei 27.5 bleibe und einen Spindrift Rahmen bestelle. 
Hauptziel bei mir is der Bikepark, also wenn jemand Erfahrungen, Vergleiche hat, gerne her damit.


----------



## tnk (24. April 2022)

raps schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> wie fahren sich die Pummelchen denn so.
> Bin noch in der Entscheidung ob ich mir ein Mullet gönne, oder bei 27.5 bleibe und einen Spindrift Rahmen bestelle.
> Hauptziel bei mir is der Bikepark, also wenn jemand Erfahrungen, Vergleiche hat, gerne her damit.


Also komme von einem 2018er Santa Cruz Nomad 4 in 27,5. Muss sagen, dass Pummelchen macht sich bergab stark bemerkbar, logischerweise besonders da wos gradaus geht und scheppert, da machen sich denke ich sowohl das 29" Vorderrad, als auch der Fakt, dass das Meta, bei gleicher Rahmengröße, einen um 6cm längeren Radstand hat, bemerkbar. In engen Kurven (nicht zwangsläufig bikepark typisch) hab ich am Anfang mich etwas umgewöhnen müssen aber auch das war kein großes Problem. Bin bis jetzt rundum zufrieden mit der bergab Performance und hab das Gefühl der Hinterbau hat mehr Potenzial als der vom Nomad, was ich aber jetzt mit nichts belegen kann.


----------



## raps (24. April 2022)

tnk schrieb:


> Also komme von einem 2018er Santa Cruz Nomad 4 in 27,5. Muss sagen, dass Pummelchen macht sich bergab stark bemerkbar, logischerweise besonders da wos gradaus geht und scheppert, da machen sich denke ich sowohl das 29" Vorderrad, als auch der Fakt, dass das Meta, bei gleicher Rahmengröße, einen um 6cm längeren Radstand hat, bemerkbar. In engen Kurven (nicht zwangsläufig bikepark typisch) hab ich am Anfang mich etwas umgewöhnen müssen aber auch das war kein großes Problem. Bin bis jetzt rundum zufrieden mit der bergab Performance und hab das Gefühl der Hinterbau hat mehr Potenzial als der vom Nomad, was ich aber jetzt mit nichts belegen kann.


Danke für die Antwort.
Der Vergleich zum Nomad is schon interessant, da SantaCruz den aufwändigeren und vermeintlich besseren Hinterbau benutzt, der ja auch noch nen cm mehr Federweg hat.
Haste denn Probleme Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen?


----------



## tnk (24. April 2022)

raps schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Der Vergleich zum Nomad is schon interessant, da SantaCruz den aufwändigeren und vermeintlich besseren Hinterbau benutzt, der ja auch noch nen cm mehr Federweg hat.
> Haste denn Probleme Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen?


Der Vergleich beruht natürlich nur auf meinem Gefühl, sonst nix. 
Am Anfang ja, aber mittlerweile hab ich wohl meine Position auf dem Bike angepasst und komm gut klar und hab keine Probleme mit wegrutschendem Vorderrad mehr.


----------



## raps (24. April 2022)

tnk schrieb:


> Der Vergleich beruht natürlich nur auf meinem Gefühl, sonst nix.
> Am Anfang ja, aber mittlerweile hab ich wohl meine Position auf dem Bike angepasst und komm gut klar und hab keine Probleme mit wegrutschendem Vorderrad mehr.


Oft ist das Gefühl mehr Wert als Fakten. 
Danke für deine Erfahrungen, dass hilft mir schon etwas weiter.


----------



## tnk (24. April 2022)

raps schrieb:


> Oft ist das Gefühl mehr Wert als Fakten.
> Danke für deine Erfahrungen, dass hilft mir schon etwas weiter.


Und was vielleicht auch noch interessant ist: meine persönlichen Rekorde auf den Hausstrecken hab ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit pulverisiert. Mit dem Nomad haben die gefahrenen Zeiten sich letzten Herbst schon recht nah am Limit von dem was ich in Verbindung mit dem Rad fahren kann, angefühlt. Mit dem Meta war das Gefühl noch recht weit vom Limit weg und trotzdem einiges schneller gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r6bby (4. Mai 2022)

Könnt ihr vielleicht mal schreiben welche Rahmengröße Ihr genommen habt und wie groß ihr seid?

Ich stehe so zwischen M und L und leider kann man die Kisten nirgendswo Probefahren.


----------



## Dominik19xx (4. Mai 2022)

r6bby schrieb:


> Könnt ihr vielleicht mal schreiben welche Rahmengröße Ihr genommen habt und wie groß ihr seid?
> 
> Ich stehe so zwischen M und L und leider kann man die Kisten nirgendswo Probefahren.


187 und  Größe L. Ich wäre aber vermutlich auch mit XL gut klar gekommen.
Eine Sache die es zu beachten gibt sind die längeren Kettenstreben ab Größe L.  Die Kiste ordentlich aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen verlangt viel Überzeugungskraft.


----------



## tnk (4. Mai 2022)

r6bby schrieb:


> Könnt ihr vielleicht mal schreiben welche Rahmengröße Ihr genommen habt und wie groß ihr seid?
> 
> Ich stehe so zwischen M und L und leider kann man die Kisten nirgendswo Probefahren.


178cm und M, super zufrieden damit. Ist mir locker lang genug, da mein altes Rad (Santa Cruz Nomad 2018) um einiges kürzer war bei selber Rahmengröße. 

Wo kommst denn her? Grundsätzlich wenn jemand mal Probe fahren möchte, mein M steht in 74523, falls das für jemanden interessant ist.


----------



## r6bby (4. Mai 2022)

Interessant ich habe ein bronson in L und ebenfalls ein Nomad 2018 in L und finde es relativ klein verglichen mit modernen bikes.

Edit bin 180cm


----------



## tnk (4. Mai 2022)

r6bby schrieb:


> Interessant ich habe ein bronson in L und ebenfalls ein Nomad 2018 in L und finde es relativ klein verglichen mit modernen bikes.
> 
> Edit bin 180cm


Das 2018er Nomad ist auch klein im Vergleich zu modernen Bikes, finde aber auch, dass das Meta eines der längeren modernen Bike ist. Wenn du was längeres als dein Nomad willst, dann nimm L, wenns an sich gut gepasst hat, dann passt wahrscheinlich M ganz gut.

Das Nomad hatte in L Reach knapp unter 460, da liegt auch das M Meta.
Radstand hingegen legt das Meta nochmal einen nach. Nomad in L 1218 und das Meta in M bei 1254. 
Das gesamte Rad ist bei gleichem Reach nochmal 3,6cm länger + nochmal 0,75" (1,9cm)  vom 29er Vorderrad. Insgesamt also 5,5cm längere Gesamtlänge. 
Falls dir das zu kurz ist und du auch größeren Reach willst, dann L, das hat dann 481 Reach also grob 25mm mehr als dein Nomad und 1286 Radstand, das sind halt mal fast 7cm Radstand + die 1,9cm vom Vorderrad.

Von dem her, mal ohne Zahlen: Willst du ungefähr  gleich wie Nomad, nimm M. Willst du schon ordentlich länger, nimm L.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (4. Mai 2022)

Bin auch 179-180 und gerade am überlegen ob M oder L. Habe aktuell ein Capra 27 in L und schiss davor, dass das Meta mir in L vorkommt wie ein LKW. Ich habe die Frage auch mal auf reddit gestellt und dort sprechen sich viele für M aus, da das Meta SX einen doch relativ langen Radstand im vergleich zu vielen anderen Bikes hat.


----------



## tnk (4. Mai 2022)

meisterlampe87 schrieb:


> Bin auch 179-180 und gerade am überlegen ob M oder L. Habe aktuell ein Capra 27 in L und schiss davor, dass das Meta mir in L vorkommt wie ein LKW. Ich habe die Frage auch mal auf reddit gestellt und dort sprechen sich viele für M aus, da das Meta SX einen doch relativ langen Radstand im vergleich zu vielen anderen Bikes hat.


Würde dir aus dem selben Grund auch eher zu M raten.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (4. Mai 2022)

An die, die bereits ein Meta SX haben: was wiegen die Bikes in echt mit Pedalen und in M oder L? Sind das wirklich solche Eisenschweine, wie alle sagen?


----------



## tnk (4. Mai 2022)

meisterlampe87 schrieb:


> An die, die bereits ein Meta SX haben: was wiegen die Bikes in echt mit Pedalen und in M oder L? Sind das wirklich solche Eisenschweine, wie alle sagen?


Ja sind es. Ich traus mich gar nicht laut auszusprechen, aber liegt bei mir bei 17,3kg in M.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (4. Mai 2022)

tnk schrieb:


> Ja sind es. Ich traus mich gar nicht laut auszusprechen, aber liegt bei mir bei 17,3kg in M.


Oha, das ist echt krass. Mein Capra wiegt irgendwas um 15,x kg. Bin ja grundsätzlich kein Gewichtsfanatiker aber +2kg ist schon ordentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tnk (4. Mai 2022)

Ist schon ziemlich ordentlich... Mein Santa hatte 16,2kg, finde allerdings, dass das Meta nicht schlechter, vielleicht sogar ein bisschen besser (deutlich steilerer Sitzwinkel???) berghoch geht. Also den 1kg Unterschied merk ich tatsächlich nicht und im Trail ists sche**egal, die Bude rennt.


----------



## r6bby (4. Mai 2022)

Also wenn man die Bude richtig knallt sollte das Gewicht sowas von egal sein


----------



## tnk (4. Mai 2022)

r6bby schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Bude richtig knallt sollte das Gewicht sowas von egal sein


Ganz recht😂 und wenn ich auf Gewicht schau, dann kauf ich halt kein Commencal.


----------



## Dominik19xx (4. Mai 2022)

meisterlampe87 schrieb:


> An die, die bereits ein Meta SX haben: was wiegen die Bikes in echt mit Pedalen und in M oder L? Sind das wirklich solche Eisenschweine, wie alle sagen?


Ich zitiere mich dann mal selbst (Größe L ohne Leichtbau dafür aber mit Coil vorne und hinten) :


Dominik19xx schrieb:


> So schöne Bilder habe ich nicht zu bieten.  Aber auch ein SX in der Version "Panzer" mit leichten 17,7 kg
> Anhang anzeigen 1434293


----------



## meisterlampe87 (4. Mai 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich dann mal selbst (Größe L ohne Leichtbau dafür aber mit Coil vorne und hinten) :


Auch ziemlich ordentlich. Da fragt man sich echt warum. Meine alten Alu DH Bikes lagen in dem Bereich. Hast du in deinem Bike einen Maintou Swinger verbaut?


----------



## Dominik19xx (4. Mai 2022)

meisterlampe87 schrieb:


> Auch ziemlich ordentlich. Da fragt man sich echt warum. Meine alten Alu DH Bikes lagen in dem Bereich. Hast du in deinem Bike einen Maintou Swinger verbaut?


Größere Laufräder, Vario Sattelstütze, Pizzateller große Kassette, deutlich längere Rahmen etc. Das bringt alles ordentlich Gewicht mit sich. Aber missen möchte man es eben auch nicht mehr.


Fast richtig.  Das ist ein Manitou Revox ISX (mit Shimstack ohne diesen SPV Mist).  Intern ist ein Spacers verbaut um ihn von ehemals 241*76 auf 230*65 zu bringen.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (4. Mai 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Fast richtig.  Das ist ein Manitou Revox ISX (mit Shimstack ohne diesen SPV Mist).  Intern ist ein Spacers verbaut um ihn von ehemals 241*76 auf 230*65 zu bringen.


Cool das Teil hat mal Seltenheitswert. Ich plane wenn ich den SX Rahmen kaufen sollte auf Double Barrel Coil oder Kitsuma zu gehen. Hab jetzt schon einen DB Coil im Capra und bin super happy damit


----------



## r6bby (4. Mai 2022)

meisterlampe87 schrieb:


> Cool das Teil hat mal Seltenheitswert. Ich plane wenn ich den SX Rahmen kaufen sollte auf Double Barrel Coil oder Kitsuma zu gehen. Hab jetzt schon einen DB Coil im Capra und bin super happy damit


Finde ein exotisches Fahrwerk gehört ins SX

EDIT:

BOS Idylle 39SC
BOS Syors oder Stoy3


----------



## zieguslaus (4. Mai 2022)

Meins wiegt in L mit Maxxis DHRII DD vo/hi und Nukeproof Flatpedalelen und Lyrik 16,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterlampe87 (4. Mai 2022)

zieguslaus schrieb:


> Meins wiegt in L mit Maxxis DHRII DD vo/hi und Nukeproof Flatpedalelen und Lyrik 16,4


Na das geht wiederum voll klar. Luft oder coil Dämpfer?


----------



## zieguslaus (4. Mai 2022)

meisterlampe87 schrieb:


> Na das geht wiederum voll klar. Luft oder coil Dämpfer?Ist ein Rock shox super dlx Luft


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Mai 2022)

Ist doch eigentlich ne einfache Rechnung. Der Rahmen wiegt nackt je nach Rahmengröße zwischen 3,9 und 4,2 Kilo. Plus Komponenten ist gleich Gesamtgewicht. Wenn man das Gewicht vom Tarvo nimmt, zählt mach noch 2,2 kilo dazu. Dann muss man nur  die gleichen Superleichtbautteile für 12ke dran spaxen und ist auch bei 14 Kilo. Wers braucht ... 

Bin mit meinem Meta auch so glücklich.


----------



## r6bby (5. Mai 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Rahmen gut mit Coil läuft oder es aufgrund Progression des Rahmens fix durschlägt ??


----------



## tnk (5. Mai 2022)

Hatte noch keine Durchschlag mit Coil.


----------



## raps (15. Mai 2022)

So, Rahmen ist da und so nach und nach trudeln die ganzen Teile ein. 
Frage in die Runde, wie habt ihr die Dämpfer montiert?
Commencal Hardware, oder die jeweils originale des Dämpferherstellers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tnk (15. Mai 2022)

raps schrieb:


> So, Rahmen ist da und so nach und nach trudeln die ganzen Teile ein.
> Frage in die Runde, wie habt ihr die Dämpfer montiert?
> Commencal Hardware, oder die jeweils originale des Dämpferherstellers?


Naja, hinten musst die Commencal Hardware nehmen und vorne brauchst welche vom Dämpferhersteller, da hat ja Commencal nix dabei (was ja auch völlig normal ist). Viel ne andere Wahl hast dabei eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Dominik19xx (15. Mai 2022)

raps schrieb:


> So, Rahmen ist da und so nach und nach trudeln die ganzen Teile ein.
> Frage in die Runde, wie habt ihr die Dämpfer montiert?
> Commencal Hardware, oder die jeweils originale des Dämpferherstellers?


Weder noch. 

Huber Buchsen ftw.  Leider ist Herr Huber zur Zeit nicht arbeitsfähig.  Ich an deiner Stelle würde die Hardware des Dämpfer Herstellers verwenden.


----------



## raps (15. Mai 2022)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. 
@ tnk, dabei sind keine, richtig. 
Aber man kann bei Commencal 20x10 hardware bestellen. 

Huber war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber halt momentan nicht machbar. Dann werd ich wohl mal was von Fox bestellen, sollte bei Marzocchi passen.


----------



## zieguslaus (16. Mai 2022)

Beim Rahmenset mit Rock Shox Dämpfer waren die Buchsen dabei.


----------



## raps (21. Mai 2022)

Da is der Hobel, hätt ja mal einer sagen können, dass die Rutsche ne 203er Scheibe am Heck braucht😆.


----------



## Dominik19xx (24. Mai 2022)

raps schrieb:


> Da is der Hobel, hätt ja mal einer sagen können, dass die Rutsche ne 203er Scheibe am Heck braucht😆.


203?   Ich könnte schwören das da ohne Unterlegscheiben eine 200er hin gehört...

Wie macht sich der Bomber CR in dem Bike?


----------



## raps (24. Mai 2022)

Ja, bei Magura sind es halt 203, hatte mit 180 gerechnet. 
Der Bomber geht gut, war allerdings noch nicht im Bikepark, somit ist das endgültige Fazit noch offen. 
Mit zwei Klicks Druckstufe bleibt auch der Hinterbau beim treten ausreichend ruhig.


----------



## tlint (28. Mai 2022)

So meins ist auch fertig ✅


----------



## r6bby (30. Mai 2022)

tlint schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1486722
> So meins ist auch fertig ✅


Richtig richtig nice, welche Rahmengröße hast du?

Ich bin am Dirtmasters einige SX und TR probegesessen und muss sagen, dass es bei meinen 1,82 definitiv eher M wird ich habe schon fast S gedacht  

BTW: ein Silbernes Kettenblatt würde noch richtig gut aussehen.


----------



## tnk (30. Mai 2022)

r6bby schrieb:


> Richtig richtig nice, welche Rahmengröße hast du?
> 
> Ich bin am Dirtmasters einige SX und TR probegesessen und muss sagen, dass es bei meinen 1,82 definitiv eher M wird ich habe schon fast S gedacht
> 
> BTW: ein Silbernes Kettenblatt würde noch richtig gut aussehen.


Bei 1,82m an S zu denken ist aber auch schon sehr sehr ungewöhnlich würd ich mal sagen😁 Da ist die Entscheidung doch eher zwischen M und L zu fällen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlint (30. Mai 2022)

r6bby schrieb:


> Richtig richtig nice, welche Rahmengröße hast du?
> 
> Ich bin am Dirtmasters einige SX und TR probegesessen und muss sagen, dass es bei meinen 1,82 definitiv eher M wird ich habe schon fast S gedacht
> 
> BTW: ein Silbernes Kettenblatt würde noch richtig gut aussehen.


Ich bin 1,89 und fahre ein XL


----------



## Felix_Scofield (11. Juni 2022)

Hey Leute!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Enduro über das Meta SX gestolpert und dachte zuerst, dass es mir mit dem kleineren Hinterrad im Vergleich zum Meta AM 29 etwas entgegen kommt. Ich bin nur 173cm klein und mit ca 60kg ziemlich leicht, hab dafür aber recht lange Beine. Beim Blick aufs Datenblatt musste ich allerdings etwas ausschauen als ich gesehen hab, dass die Kettenstreben beim SX länger sind als beim AM 29 und der Hobel vermutlich nicht arg viel wendiger sein wird als das AM 29. Beide Bikes sind ja eher am langen Ende des Radstand Spektrums anzusiedeln, deswegen hab ich etwas Schiss, dass mir die M etwas zu lang werden könnte als Enduro Einsteiger. 

Bisher bin ich ein altes Giant Reign 26" in L von 2011 gefahren, das ich mit den Komponenten auf meine Größe zurechrgebaut hab (Wahnsinn wie klein die Rahmen damals waren). Später gab ich mir fürs Allgäuer Alpenvorland ein Cannondale Habit 27.5 mit 120mm zugelegt (geht bergauf wie Hexe, aber bergab eher limitiert). Mittlerweile wohne ich allerdings in Tirol, deswegen bin Suche ich gerade nach einem Upgrade für mein altes Giant mit moderner Geo. Die Trails hier sing einfach ein bisschen rougher/steiler und es soll auch der ein oder andere Abstecher in den Bikepark mit dem neuen Kübel drin sein. 
Budget ~4000€

Nach ein bisschen Recherche bin ich auf folgende Bikes gestoßen:

1. Propain Tyee AL 29 in M
2. Nukeproof Mega AL 297/290 in M
3. Commencal Meta SX in S/M?

Ursprünglich hatte ich auf das Commencal Meta AM 29 geschielt, jedoch gibt es im dessen Modellpalette keine Ausstattung mit einem guten Preisleistungsverhältnis. 

Das Propain scheint ja generell sehr beliebt zu sein und ich hätte demnächst vermutlich die Möglichkeit bei einem Kollegen ein Tyee AL 29 in L zu testen. Rein von der Geometrie scheint es mir in Bezug auf Lenkwinkel (64,5) und Reach (450mm) das moderateste der drei Bikes zu sein. 
Das Meta SX setzt hier den Maßstab mit lang (460mm) und flach (63,6). Ich mag das Überrollverhalten der 29er Räder, hab aber wie gesagt Schiss, dass das Commencal sich bei engen Kurven fährt wie ein Bus. Das Nukeproof liegt wohl zwischendrin (64; 455 mm Reach). Es hat aber scheinbar einen viel kürzeren Radstand laut Datenblatt ca. 1218mm zu 1228mm Propain, 1253mm Commencal).

Zum Nukeproof Mega 297/290 hab ich bisher auch noch keine belastbaren Referenzen was das Bergauf radeln angeht. Die anderen beiden sollen ja auch ganz ordentlich pefalieren lassen für Bikes der Klasse. Alle drei haben ja ziemlich steile Sitzwinkel um die 77 bis 78 Grad.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir bzgl. der Rahmengröße beim Commencal beratend zu Seite stehen könntet und mir von euren Fahreindrücken vom Meta SX berichten würdet  
Würdet ihr mir in Bezug auf mein Federgewicht eher zu einem Luftdämpfer (Tuningmöglichkeit) raten oder eher zu einem Coil-Dämpfer?

Sorry, falls euch das ganze hier zu off-topic ist! Ich werde das vermutlich in einem eigenen Thread nochmal posten. Ich dachte nur, dass sich hier die geballte Commencal Meta Expertise tummelt 

LG Felix


----------



## raps (12. Juni 2022)

Hi Felix,

bin vor kurzem von einem Remedy auf das Meta Sx umgestiegen. 
Ganz klar, man merkt das man mit einem längeren Bike unterwegs ist, aber durch das kleine Hinterrad lässt sich das ganze noch gut in den Bunnyhop ziehen. 
Interessanterweise fällt die Länge in Kurven nicht negativ auf, zirkel den Broken genauso durch Anlieger wie das Remedy, wenn nicht sogar schneller. 
Ich bin 1,83 groß und fahre einen L Rahmen, passt perfekt.


----------



## Maeggus (15. Juni 2022)

Endlich da...😍
😍😍


----------



## raps (15. Juni 2022)

Muss man ihnen ja lassen, bei den Farben is keine hässliche dabei. 
Denk dran ein Bild nach Fertigstellung zu schicken.


----------



## Felix_Scofield (16. Juni 2022)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Endlich da...😍
> 😍😍Anhang anzeigen 1498545Anhang anzeigen 1498547


Schaut echt schick aus! Welche Farbe ist das? Champagne? Viel Spaß damit! Und vergiss nicht deine Fahreindrücke mit uns zu teilen sobald du was zu berichten hast


----------



## Maeggus (20. Juni 2022)

Felix_Scofield schrieb:


> Schaut echt schick aus! Welche Farbe ist das? Champagne? Viel Spaß damit! Und vergiss nicht deine Fahreindrücke mit uns zu teilen sobald du was zu berichten hast


Ab einen gewissen Alter steht man (Mann) auf Goldtöne 🤦‍♂️
Klar, schicke ich Bilder vom fertigen Bike...🤙


----------



## Giant-bonsai (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo


----------



## tlint (21. Juni 2022)

Giant-bonsai schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> möchte mir auch ein Sx (Essential) zulegen. Bin 171cm und ca 70kg und stehe vor der Entscheidung ob S oder M. Könnt ihr als SX Profis mir einen Rat geben. Aktuell habe ich ein Giant Trance aus 2017, was dagegen ein Zwerg ist. Aber beim Sx ist das Oberrohr (effektiv) nochmals 1 cm kleiner als bei meinem Giant und daa ist mir oft schon zu eng (auch beim Pedalieren im Sattel)
> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung?
> Danke Gruß
> Jo


Würde aufjedenfall das M nehmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2022)

Ich fahre zwar kein SX sondern ein TR, würde jedem aber empfehlen, keine Angst vor dem großen Rahmen zu haben. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel ist das L keinenfalls untypisch lang, vom Sitzgefühl her. Und dass das Rad durch den langen Radstand nicht gut um die Ecke gehen soll, habe ich bisher noch nicht gemerkt. Mich würde jedoch stören, wenn ich noch aufrechter sitzen würde.

Muss allerdings auch dazusagen, dass ich 1,83 groß bin. Bei 1,70 würde ich wohl auch das M nehmen. Aber keinenfalls ein S. Was sollen denn dann die ganzen Menschen fahren, die kleiner sind?


----------



## Giant-bonsai (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo


----------



## Dominik19xx (22. Juni 2022)

Giant-bonsai schrieb:


> Danke für euren Input. Wie schätzt ihr Preis/Leistung des "Essential ein? https://www.commencal-store.de/meta-am-essential-dark-slate-2022-c2x33291375
> Die Naben/Felgen und Sattelstütze scheinen nicht so der Wahnsinn zu sein.
> Jo


Laufräder und Sattelstütze gehen vollkommen klar meine ich. Sicher kein High End aber auch kein unterdimensionierter Müll.  Nichts wirklich weltbewegendes. Die Laufräder sind mMn ausreichend stabil und breit und die Sattelstütze ist mit 150mm Hub auch in Ordnung.

Was das Meta SX an sich als Komplettbike angeht wohl mit die beste Preis Leistung. Im Vergleich zum Specialized Status 160 aber für eine ungefähr gleichwertige Ausstattung 1000 Flocken teurer.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde vermutlich das SX Ride nehmen, die Zeb auf Charger 2.1 oder 3 umbauen  und einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen (Der Hinterbau verträgt auch 65 mm Hub ganz locker. Du bekommst also gleich noch ein bisschen extra Federweg dazu).
 Das hängt aber davon ab was man persönlich für wichtig erachtet.
Ich mag gute Fahrwerke während mir Schaltung und Laufräder ziemlich egal sind solange es tut.  Was die Bremse betrifft kannst nur du wissen ob dir eine Guide reicht oder nicht. Auch wenn das Forum generell meint die Guide sei bei allem über XC überfordert war ich damit bisher auch am DHer ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## mabunixda (11. Juli 2022)

Ich studiere aktuell auch herum mein aktuell Mondraker Foxy 29er zu ersetzen bzw im Grunde mal den Rahmen+Dämpfer. Aktuell ist meine Liste ähnlich wie weiter oben: Commencal Meta SX, Propain Tyee AL 29er und eventuell noch Raaw Madonna 2.2. 
Mein Foxy ist ein M bei 178 Größe, bei Propain würde ich ja zu einem L Rahmen tendieren, bei Commencal bin ich unschlüssig, ob ein L nicht einen zu langen Radstand hat - vom Reach her wäre es sehr ähnlich - eventuell mit einem -5mm Headset sogar ziemlich ident.


----------



## r6bby (11. Juli 2022)

mabunixda schrieb:


> Ich studiere aktuell auch herum mein aktuell Mondraker Foxy 29er zu ersetzen bzw im Grunde mal den Rahmen+Dämpfer. Aktuell ist meine Liste ähnlich wie weiter oben: Commencal Meta SX, Propain Tyee AL 29er und eventuell noch Raaw Madonna 2.2.
> Mein Foxy ist ein M bei 178 Größe, bei Propain würde ich ja zu einem L Rahmen tendieren, bei Commencal bin ich unschlüssig, ob ein L nicht einen zu langen Radstand hat - vom Reach her wäre es sehr ähnlich - eventuell mit einem -5mm Headset sogar ziemlich ident.


Defintiv M


----------



## Maeggus (14. Juli 2022)

Zusammengebaut... aber noch nicht ga

annzz fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raps (14. Juli 2022)

Geile Karre👍🏻


----------



## zieguslaus (14. Juli 2022)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Zusammengebaut... aber noch nicht gaAnhang anzeigen 1516368annzz fertig


Sehr schön. Du hast ordentlich Spacer unterm Vorbau. Bist du schon damit gefahren? Bei meinem hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass ich weiter nach oben muss.


----------



## Maeggus (14. Juli 2022)

zieguslaus schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Du hast ordentlich Spacer unterm Vorbau. Bist du schon damit gefahren? Bei meinem hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass ich weiter nach oben muss.


Ich habe noch keine Probefahrt gemacht. Schaltung muckt noch, Bremsen müssen noch entlüftet werden. Erst dann werde ich eine Probefahrt unternehmen und den Schaft angemessen kürzen. 
16,1 Kg so wie es da steht...


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Juli 2022)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Zusammengebaut... aber noch nicht gaAnhang anzeigen 1516368annzz fertig


Wie kommt es denn zu dem Dämpfer? Gab es den im Rahmenset dazu oder bist du einfach so günstig dran gekommen? Oder einfach schon gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Für einen selbst Aufbau doch eine eher ungewöhnliche Wahl.


----------



## Maeggus (15. Juli 2022)

Der Dämpfer war ein Angebot von Commencal. Ich bin ein bekennender Rock Shox-Fahrer, aber im Angebot war er unschlagbar...  Jetzt einfach mal testen. Am Wochenende steht erste Ausfahrt an


----------



## Maeggus (19. Juli 2022)

Erste Ausfahrt gemacht. Bergab eine Macht. Bergauf kann man ungemein steile Stücke auffahren...im gemäßigten Tempo. Spacer werden noch ausgetausch. Ansonsten alles fertig. 😍 

 😍


----------



## 19flo09 (24. Juli 2022)

Ich bin gerade auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Meta hole - liege mit 1,89 und 92er SL genau zwischen L und XL.
Bin mir noch unsicher, was es nun werden soll - Meinungen/Tipps?


----------



## m1chael_s (24. Juli 2022)

19flo09 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Meta hole - liege mit 1,89 und 92er SL genau zwischen L und XL.
> Bin mir noch unsicher, was es nun werden soll - Meinungen/Tipps?



Hab mich bei 1,86 fürs L entschieden und finde es für mich genau richtig! Will hauptsächlich Bikeparks und Enduro-Strecken fahren, für alles andere habe ich mein Hardtail. Ergo wollte ich einen Mix aus Agilität UND Big-Bike Feeling. Wenn du lange Arme hast, dann geht das L, sollte dein Unterkörper lang und gestreckt sein würde ich dir das XL empfehlen - Bike kommt vorne einfach sehr "kurz entgegen". Finde ich persönlich aber richtig geil, weil du es in der Luft schön steuern kannst ;-)


----------



## tlint (24. Juli 2022)

19flo09 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Meta hole - liege mit 1,89 und 92er SL genau zwischen L und XL.
> Bin mir noch unsicher, was es nun werden soll - Meinungen/Tipps?


Ich bin 189 und hab SL 94 
Fahre einen 42,5 Vorbau und finde es perfekt.
Ein Freund von mir hat das SX in L und mir persönlich wäre es zu klein


----------



## mabunixda (24. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mir bei 179 nun einen L Rahmen bestellt - auf Anraten eines Commencal Resellers…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (24. Juli 2022)

19flo09 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Meta hole - liege mit 1,89 und 92er SL genau zwischen L und XL.
> Bin mir noch unsicher, was es nun werden soll - Meinungen/Tipps?


Ich bin mit 1,89 und ähnlicher Schrittlänge auf dem L unterwegs und ziemlich zufrieden.   Allerdings das erste Bike mit "moderner" Geometrie für mich.  Von daher kommt mir eigentlich alles Recht lang vor. 
(Die alten Bikes hatten 430 und 427mm Reach)


----------



## tlint (24. Juli 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 1,89 und ähnlicher Schrittlänge auf dem L unterwegs und ziemlich zufrieden.   Allerdings das erste Bike mit "moderner" Geometrie für mich.  Von daher kommt mir eigentlich alles Recht lang vor.
> (Die alten Bikes hatten 430 und 427mm Reach)


Ich hatte davor ein Megatower in XL mit 490mm reach und 50er Vorbau


----------



## 19flo09 (25. Juli 2022)

tlint schrieb:


> Ich hatte davor ein Megatower in XL mit 490mm reach und 50er Vorbau


Wie fühlt es sich dazu im Vergleich an?
Habe jetzt ein Canyon Torque in XL (selber auf Mullet umgebaut) mit ca. 475-480mm reach


----------



## OneP (1. August 2022)

Servus, 
fährt jemand ein meta sx in der Größe M im Raum Schwarzwald. Würde gerne eine kleine runde damit fahren um zu sehen ob es was für mich ist, rein optisch gefällt es mir echt gut, dazu noch aus alu. Die geo ist aber wirklich wild.


----------



## Dominik19xx (23. August 2022)

Field Test: The Commencal Meta SX is a Bruiser - Pinkbike
					

It's big, it's metal, and it's the least expensive bike we tested.




					m.pinkbike.com
				




Das lasse ich mal hier.


----------



## Heino77 (29. August 2022)

Hat hier jemand ein Meta SX mit einem DHX2 im Einsatz?

Die regulären Fox 20x10 Buchsen sollten passen oder?


----------



## Dominik19xx (8. September 2022)

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage in die Runde.

Passt bei euch das Sag am Dämpfer mit der Empfehlung der Hersteller bezüglich Federrate bzw. Luftdruck halbwegs zusammen?

Verschiedene Rechnern empfehlen mir eine 400er bzw. 450er Federn. Und als auch damals Commencal direkt bezüglich einer Empfehlung kontaktiert habe kamen auch nach deren Tabelle 400 bzw. 450 dabei raus.
An sich alles schön und gut und vom Gefühl her passen 400 und 450 auch recht gut. Nur stimmt der Sag damit hinten und vorne nicht. Selbst mit der 400er Feder komme ich so nur knapp über 20%.
Einzig der TF Tuned Rechner würde mir eine 350er Feder empfehlen. 

Wie sieht das bei euch so aus? Ist die Kinematik vom Meta SX einfach seltsam oder bin ich zu blöd den Sag richtig zu bestimmen?


----------



## Bikadi (30. September 2022)

Heute ist nun auch endlich mein Meta SX Öhlins gekommen.
Hab heute auch zum einen der mitgelieferten 435er Feder, als auch mit einer 571er rumgespielt. Allerdings noch ohne reale Fahreindrücke, hatte nach Feierabend nicht wirklich viel Zeit.

Mit meinen 86 kg komme ich mit der 435er Feder auf einen SAG von knapp 27%.
Man sollte meinen das passt, wenn ich aber schon nur auf dem Bike stehend ordentlich in den Dämpfer pushe schiebe ich den Gummipuffer bis ca. 2mm vor Endanschlag, bei 1 Klick HSC, 9 Klicks LSC und 3 Klicks lSR von komplett geschlossen.
Generell fühlt sich das viel zu weich für mich an. 
Mit der 571er Feder resultiert das bei oben genannten Gewicht in einem Sag von 14%.
Gleicher Test, im stehen schön in den Dämpfer pushen, Gummipuffer 5mm vor Endanschlag.

Muss das ganze mal bei den ersten gröberen Abfahrten genauer testen, aber das zumindest  mal als erstes Feedback zum Thema Coildämpfer.


----------



## Jego1 (6. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand ein 27,5" Vorderrad an seinem SX verbaut? Ich bin schon 29" Räder Probe gefahren, aber ich kann mich mit den riesigen Reifen irgendwie nicht anfreunden...
Ich würde gerne das SX mit vorne und hinten 27,5" aufbauen, habe aber bedenken, dass das die Geometrie zu sehr verändert. Würde eine Gabel mit 180mm statt 170mm das ganze ein Stück weit ausgleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabunixda (7. Oktober 2022)

Ist hinten die Bremse direkt am Rahmen montiert bei 203mm Bremsscheibe?

Mein Rahmen sollte nun Mitte Dezember anstatt November kommen und ich bin gerade auf Teilesuche


----------



## Steff1337 (8. Oktober 2022)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Dominik19xx (8. Oktober 2022)

mabunixda schrieb:


> Ist hinten die Bremse direkt am Rahmen montiert bei 203mm Bremsscheibe?
> 
> Mein Rahmen sollte nun Mitte Dezember anstatt November kommen und ich bin gerade auf Teilesuche


Jein. 

Standardmäßig ist die Aufnahme für 200er Scheiben passend. Für 203er Scheiben brauchst du also noch Unterlegscheiben zwischen Bremssattel und Rahmen.


----------



## blueskybike (22. Oktober 2022)

Servus Meta SX Community, 

Bin das Rad diese Saison gefahren, komme vom Trek Slash, die letzten zwei Jahre und war von der ersten Fahrt an begeistert von der Mullet Laufruhe bergab und der Wendigkeit in den Kurven. 🤩

Bin 1,71 cm groß und fahre einen M Rahmen, mit (noch) 16,5 kg. 

Werde vom FOX DPX2 Dämpfer auf den Rock Shox Coil Ultimate umrüsten. 

Nun zu meinem Problem, der Flip Chip passt nicht in die Gleitbuchse des RS Dämpfers. 🤯
Hatte von euch auch schon jemand dieses Problem??

Beste Grüße


----------



## tnk (22. Oktober 2022)

blueskybike schrieb:


> Servus Meta SX Community,
> 
> Bin das Rad diese Saison gefahren, komme vom Trek Slash, die letzten zwei Jahre und war von der ersten Fahrt an begeistert von der Mullet Laufruhe bergab und der Wendigkeit in den Kurven. 🤩
> 
> ...


Da kommt keine Gleitbuchse rein, die musst du auspressen. Bei deinem Fox Dämpfer dürfte ja auch keine drin gewesen sein, würde mich zumindest schwer wundern.


----------



## luk-kaufmann (29. Oktober 2022)

Bikadi schrieb:


> Heute ist nun auch endlich mein Meta SX Öhlins gekommen.
> Hab heute auch zum einen der mitgelieferten 435er Feder, als auch mit einer 571er rumgespielt. Allerdings noch ohne reale Fahreindrücke, hatte nach Feierabend nicht wirklich viel Zeit.
> 
> Mit meinen 86 kg komme ich mit der 435er Feder auf einen SAG von knapp 27%.
> ...


Hey, 
Darf man fragen, was für eine Rahmengröße und Fahrrad-Gewicht du mit den Öhlins Komponenten hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikadi (31. Oktober 2022)

luk-kaufmann schrieb:


> Hey,
> Darf man fragen, was für eine Rahmengröße und Fahrrad-Gewicht du mit den Öhlins Komponenten hast?



Hi,
Rahmengröße L, mit 480er Feder und einer 200mm Dropper Post (Standard 175mm), ansonsten Originalausstattung), kommt das Bike auf ziemlich genau 17kg.
Hatte jetzt aber nur ne mechanische Kofferwaage hier, also ob jetzt 16,9kg oder 17,1kg kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Da das Ding aber sowieso zu 95% im Park bewegt wird und ich für die Hometrails noch n Hightower habe, war mir das Gewicht tatsächlich völlig egal. 
Fahren lässt es sich super nach meinem Empfinden. 
Die richtige Federhärte zu finden ist aber n ganz schöner Krampf, soviel kann ich sagen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## erbsen1 (3. November 2022)

Bikadi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Rahmengröße L, mit 480er Feder und einer 200mm Dropper Post (Standard 175mm), ansonsten Originalausstattung), kommt das Bike auf ziemlich genau 17kg.
> Hatte jetzt aber nur ne mechanische Kofferwaage hier, also ob jetzt 16,9kg oder 17,1kg kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> Da das Ding aber sowieso zu 95% im Park bewegt wird und ich für die Hometrails noch n Hightower habe, war mir das Gewicht tatsächlich völlig egal.
> ...


Darf man fragen bei welchem Körpergewicht du die 480er Feder gewählt hast?


----------



## Bikadi (3. November 2022)

erbsen1 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen bei welchem Körpergewicht du die 480er Feder gewählt hast?


84kg mit Ausrüstung im Park, bis 86kg bei Hometrails mit 2,5 l trinkblase, dafür weniger Protektoren.

In Parkausrüstung komme ich damit auf knapp unter 25% SAG. Fährt sich für meinen Fahrstil super, für riesen Jumplines oder Drops ohne Landung dürfte es dann aber auch gern ne 500er Feder sein.

Übrigens scheint sich auch Commencal nicht einig zu sein.
Empfehlung deutscher Support = 85kg = 550er Feder.
Empfehlung Support Canada = 85kg = 457er Feder.

Für mich bewegt sich die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen. Ist natürlich aber auch immer sehr individuell.


----------



## Dominik19xx (5. November 2022)

Dann würde ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben wollen.  Der Hinterbau ist relativ linear und daher nicht so ganz grandios mit Stahlfeder zu kombinieren.  
Ich selber komme mit der 450er Feder bei ca. 75kg inklusive Ausrüstung recht gut zurecht. Der Sag lieg dann aber bei unter 20%.  Für Hometrails etc. ist auch einer 400er gut fahrbar, ist natürlich deutlich sensibler, wenn es mal zur Sache geht ist man dann aber auch schnell am Ende des Federwegs angelangt. 

Bei mir steht deshalb vermutlich demnächst ein Upgrade auf eine progressive Feder an.


----------



## Bikadi (6. November 2022)

Ja, eine progressive Feder hatte ich tatsächlich ebenfalls schon im Kopf…


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (8. November 2022)

Ich liebäugel ja auch mit dem Meta SX Öhlins Ediotin in Keswick Green ....... aber ich lese hier immer mehr eher negatives über den Öhlins Coil im Meta ! Bei ca 95 kg nackig wird es sicher sportlich ....


----------



## erbsen1 (8. November 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel ja auch mit dem Meta SX Öhlins Ediotin in Keswick Green ....... aber ich lese hier immer mehr eher negatives über den Öhlins Coil im Meta ! Bei ca 95 kg nackig wird es sicher sportlich ....


Wie meinst du, es wird sicher sportlich?
Ich bin das Experiment SX Öhlins eingegangen... auch mit 95kg.
Wartend auf Auslieferung


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (8. November 2022)

damit meine ich, zunächst mal eine geeignete federhärte zu finden, dass du entsprechenen SAG hast, aber auf der anderen seite nicht so schnell durch den federweg rauscht. welche federhärte hast du denn zunächst für dich auserkoren ? die mitgelieferte wird für unser kaliber ja zu weich sein


----------



## erbsen1 (8. November 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> damit meine ich, zunächst mal eine geeignete federhärte zu finden, dass du entsprechenen SAG hast, aber auf der anderen seite nicht so schnell durch den federweg rauscht. welche federhärte hast du denn zunächst für dich auserkoren ? die mitgelieferte wird für unser kaliber ja zu weich sein


Ich starte mal mit 525. Nach Empfehlung vom Comm-support. 
Ob das dann tatsächlich passt wird sich zeigen. Aber auf so eine "Findungsphase" habe ich mich schon eingestellt.  Das wird mein erster Coil Dämpfer sein. Mit Luft ist ein solches Prob bekanntlich nix existent. Und selbst da hab ich immer wieder rum fummeln müssen weil man(n) ist ja bekanntlich nie zufrieden


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (8. November 2022)

dann bin ich umso mehr auf deinen bericht gespannt. falls ich mich für das bike entscheide, wäre ich in derselben position wie du . und fotos nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikadi (9. November 2022)

Bei Bedarf hätte ich noch eine 571er Feder rumliegen..


----------



## Sascha_89 (22. November 2022)

Bin jetzt auch im Mullet Club


----------



## erbsen1 (29. November 2022)

So, ich darfs nun auch mein Eigen nennen.... 😁


----------



## mabunixda (29. November 2022)

Lieferverschiebung #2 vom Rahmen… von November auf Dezember, nun auf Februar 🫣


----------



## tnk (29. November 2022)

mabunixda schrieb:


> Lieferverschiebung #2 vom Rahmen… von November auf Dezember, nun auf Februar 🫣


Ich fühl mit dir, sitz im selben Boot...


----------



## Thebike69 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich werde morgen ein M für meine 178cm ordern 


Nach dem mein Status in S3 eineinhalb Jahre einen sehr guten Dienst getan hat. Muss 2023 etwas neues her.
Mal gespannt wie das Meta SX funzt 🏄🏻‍♂️


----------



## ykcor (13. Dezember 2022)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen ein M für meine 178cm ordern
> Nach dem mein Status in S3 eineinhalb Jahre einen sehr guten Dienst getan hat. Muss 2023 etwas neues her.
> Mal gespannt wie das Meta SX funzt 🏄🏻‍♂️


 
Richtige Wahl! Wer nicht nur geradeaus fährt, braucht bei deiner Größe nicht mehr als M


----------



## tnk (13. Dezember 2022)

ykcor schrieb:


> Richtige Wahl! Wer nicht nur geradeaus fährt, braucht bei deiner Größe nicht mehr als M


Sehe ich genauso, bin mit meinem M bei 178cm absolut zufrieden gewesen


----------



## erbsen1 (13. Dezember 2022)

Jo. Meins ist auch M, aber bei "nur" 175cm. Passt perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikadi (27. Dezember 2022)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch im Mullet Club  Anhang anzeigen 1589925



Schöner Build!
Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem EXT?
Ich nehme an der ist entsprechend auch mit einem Custom Tune…
Bin aktuell nämlich ebenfalls am überlegen dem EXT im Meta eine Chance zu geben.


----------



## Sascha_89 (28. Dezember 2022)

Bikadi schrieb:


> Schöner Build!
> Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem EXT?
> Ich nehme an der ist entsprechend auch mit einem Custom Tune…
> Bin aktuell nämlich ebenfalls am überlegen dem EXT im Meta eine Chance zu geben.


Danke  
Bin sehr zfrieden mit dem EXT, keine merkbaren Durchschläge und sehr feinfühliges Ansprechverhalten. Ja, ist ein Custom-Tune. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich das Meta nie mit einem anderen Dämpfer gefahren bin, daher ist ein Vergleich immer schwierig.
Aber kann Marco (Schnurr-Tech, EXT-Vertrieb Deutschland) nur weiterempfehlen.


----------

